
 In Cologne? Like Beer? Like HN? Join us for the 5th HN Cologne Meetup - c1sc0
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Cologne/events/56775042/
======
c1sc0
If you're coming I'd like to introduce a "Show & Tell" this time around. The
whole meetup is pretty low-key and informal, so don't be afraid to present the
projects you are working on right now. Just stand up, tell what you're working
on, take questions & sit down again. Easy! Let's make this a good one!

------
Kliment
I'm upset about it being a Wednesday again, but then again I must have missed
the memo/announcement/doodle/whatever. I'll try to be there.

------
guard-of-terra
The site can't display umlauts correctly which looks pathetic in 2012.

------
marcelfahle
Haha, nice timing, I just got in from NY.. I actually might!

~~~
c1sc0
Bring your stories!

------
benohear
Any such thing happening in Munich?

~~~
cstuder
You've missed it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3679248>

~~~
hessenwolf
We've agreed to have another one, and try to make it regular.
<https://plus.google.com/113891941847169025385/posts>

------
thomasz
it would be nice if you could announce it one week in advance next time :)

~~~
c1sc0
All blame shall be directed at Vidar ... But yeah, maybe we could optimize the
doodle-date-finding-process. Suggestions?

~~~
Kliment
Email everyone who participated before?

~~~
c1sc0
Isn't that what meetup.com is for?

~~~
Kliment
Not everyone wants to sign up for that. I had no idea there even was a thing
on meetup, and I've participated before.

~~~
c1sc0
What about posting to HN like we did today, but with a little more lead time,
maybe a week like you suggested?

~~~
Kliment
Yes, that's how the first meetup happened, and from my perspective it was the
best (I was never informed of any of the others)

------
jpdus
baahhh cologne, prefer an alt on the right side of the rhine... ;)

~~~
Kliment
Then come over, and bring your Alt. (but make sure to hide it en route) We
don't discriminate.

------
leon_
meh, only webdev hippsters there ...

~~~
Kliment
I'm doing open source hardware, and I'll be there.

